# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Нужно запретить воспроизведение видео на лок.машине ... как ?

## alturgrey

Подскажите, как запретить воспроизведение на компе (windows 7 ult) некоторых видео форматов (в частности - mpg) ?
Возможно ли такое сделать средствами Windows, отключением какого-нить кодека, или установкой софта (какой-нить локер-твикер) ?

Именно видео на локальной машине, Не потоковое, и не из браузера ))

----------


## putin512

Родительский контроль ОС http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/w...ental-Controls или Родительский контроль антивирусных программ. Запрети использование программ, воспроизводящих видео, самое простое

----------

